# Facebook messenger notifications?



## magma_camel (Dec 23, 2011)

Do the Facebook messenger notifications work for anyone? I've had them work a couple times but for the most part they don't work and its super annoying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Used to work for me with their standalone Messenger app. Ever since their last update where it put it automatically, I don't get any notifications that I have a message.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

hacku said:


> Used to work for me with their standalone Messenger app. Ever since their last update where it put it automatically, I don't get any notifications that I have a message.


X2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

X3


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Also another thing I hate is Bing search images show up so small

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blowtorch (Jan 12, 2012)

if you want instant push notifications you need to logon to your facebook account from a blackberry and let the news feed load up. what happens here is on facebook you will notice that "facebook for blackberry" app is associated with your account.

1) log out of facebook on android phone
2) log into facebook on blackberry phone and let your news feed populate
3) log out of facebook from the blackberry
4) check via web browser in facebook that under your apps you have "facebook for blackberry" enabled (it should be but check anyway)
5) log in to facebook on your android ... set notifications on (refresh interval is negligible)
6) bob's your uncle

you will now receive instant facebook push notifications on your android like a balckberry


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Noone uses slc notifications????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blowtorch (Jan 12, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Noone uses slc notifications????
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SLK Notifications looks like a decent alternative for people who don't do the Blackberry workaround.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

blowtorch said:


> SLK Notifications looks like a decent alternative for people who don't do the Blackberry workaround.


Sorry I misspelled that... I been using it over 4 months and for a paid app, it's worth it! Instant fb notifications for everything, messages, chat, comments etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

It almost feels like it should be baked into the fb app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Friendcaster. Look & works better than the real FB app, imho. I get all my notifications (obnoxiously at times).


----------



## magma_camel (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not worried about the notifications for stupid things. I just want to be able to revive notifications for my messages. Which is why I'm not talking about friend caster. It seems like it works sometimes but not always.

Also I can't be the only one that feels the Facebook app could easily look at my emails and if I receive a email from Facebook change the notification from an email to a Facebook notification. I don't see how hat would be hard however I don't know how to write android apps yes otherwise I would do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Use the blackberry trick. I set that up a few months ago and never have any issues receiving any msgs. I just go into the facebook app and tell it which ones to notify me of and thats all i get notified about. Now the app is almost as good as the iPoo's


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I did the BB trick months ago and it worked great. Then one day I noticed FB for BB was gone from my apps section on the FB website. However I've been getting almost instant notifications from FB lately so I'm not messing with anything lol.


----------

